
Show HN: A fun quiz to discover who's the smartest developer at your office - reolbox
https://playaquiz.com/bM2rHGFzxJ683HDbQ/play
======
reolbox
Hi all,

I've just built a small quiz platform based on a popular flemish tv show. Play
this quiz with your colleagues and discover who's the smartest developer at
your office. There are 5 rounds full of startup and typical dev questions. You
can play with a beamer, a TV, iPads, whatever...

Stack:

\- Quiz Editor: Meteor \- Realtime Play Engine: Vue and deepstream

Let me know what you think. Enjoy playing!

